# Xbox Security Kit



## insurancefinder

I need to secure my Xbox 360.  Does anyone sell a security kit to do this?  I found this one has anyone used this and does it work well? http://newpcgadgets.com/products/xbox/index.html


----------



## Twist86

May we ask why you wish to secure your 360? 

The kit is junk....it might keep your little brother from taking it to his room but anyone with a IQ above 90 will just snip the cable and steal it. Would take 20 seconds to do this.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Twist86 said:


> May we ask why you wish to secure your 360?
> 
> The kit is junk....it might keep your little brother from taking it to his room but anyone with a IQ above 90 will just snip the cable and steal it. Would take 20 seconds to do this.



It would prevent a crime of opportunity just like the laptop locks. I mean what average home burglar carries bolt cutters with him?


----------



## massahwahl

So burglar breaks in your house... Tries to steal your xbox...sees you have this goofy lock...pulls, tugs, gets pissed and bashes it everyway to sunday...

Your still out an xbox. I don't think any burglar would say 'oh geez, this guy is really serious about keeping me away from his xbox'


----------



## smoothforprez

ukulele_ninja said:


> So burglar breaks in your house... Tries to steal your xbox...sees you have this goofy lock...pulls, tugs, gets pissed and bashes it everyway to sunday...



this made me lol


----------



## lubo4444

ukulele_ninja said:


> So burglar breaks in your house... Tries to steal your xbox...sees you have this goofy lock...pulls, tugs, gets pissed and bashes it everyway to sunday...
> 
> Your still out an xbox. I don't think any burglar would say 'oh geez, this guy is really serious about keeping me away from his xbox'



You are so right about that.


----------



## Twist86

ukulele_ninja said:


> So burglar breaks in your house... Tries to steal your xbox...sees you have this goofy lock...pulls, tugs, gets pissed and bashes it everyway to sunday...
> 
> Your still out an xbox. I don't think any burglar would say 'oh geez, this guy is really serious about keeping me away from his xbox'



Can't argue with that logic being that it is utterly true. I have seen such a example with my parents cars getting broken into. 1 locked the door the other didn't what was the difference?
1 had a busted window with nothing stolen the other did not.


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

yea theres a reason why at the top of the website it says - "suprisingly unique product" its because no one else wants to bother doing a thing like tht because they know it won't work


----------



## tlarkin

When I worked in retail we had those security ties, and things still got stolen.  They are more of a deterrent than anything else.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I only find these things handy at LANs. Since you'll only be leaving your console alone for a little bit, and anyone near you knows it's yours.


----------



## G25r8cer

My theory: If someone wants it bad enough to break into my house then, they are going to get it


----------



## G25r8cer

Id say invest in home secuity and not personal items


----------



## tlarkin

Get a dog, best security you can have, and also they make great pals.


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

G25r8cer said:


> My theory: If someone wants it bad enough to break into my house then, they are going to get it


 


i 100% agree with that


----------



## communitychannel

*your post*



ukulele_ninja said:


> So burglar breaks in your house... Tries to steal your xbox...sees you have this goofy lock...pulls, tugs, gets pissed and bashes it everyway to sunday...
> 
> Your still out an xbox. I don't think any burglar would say 'oh geez, this guy is really serious about keeping me away from his xbox'



made my life worth living


----------



## ScottALot

Just don't get a lap dog... they may be able to take out the burglar's ankles, but trust me, from personal experience, I, I mean they, will still be able to get away with your stuff.


----------



## -Nick-

Redbull{wings} said:


> It would prevent a crime of opportunity just like the laptop locks. I mean what average home burglar carries bolt cutters with him?



You're so right! I mean honestly?

What "average burgler" (since we all know and associate with so many of them) would come equipped with tools to effectively rob your house?

An absolutely absurd notion indeed!


----------



## Mizuki

Redbull{wings} said:


> It would prevent a crime of opportunity just like the laptop locks. I mean what average home burglar carries bolt cutters with him?



Pretty sure they could just find something else in the house to use to cut it. There used to be a show on tv that showed how people would rob homes and a lot of times they used the tools of the people they were robbing.


----------



## insurancefinder

I ended up buying the Security Kit from them and received it last week.  It works fine for my concerns.  I wanted a deterent similar to notebook locks.    FYI, I also ordered a set of their Stick-On Cable Organizers for my computer, http://newpcgadgets.com/products/stick-on/index.html


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Wow glad I tried to help so people could increase their egos by making fun of me! Didn't realize there were so many ex-cons on here that were experts on low end house burglary. Thanks for setting me straight guys! Also you might want to look up what "crime of opportunity" means before you wrongly attack me for something I didn't say.


----------



## insurancefinder

Notebook locks, computer security kits and other security products have been around for a long time.  People want to secure their valuables as best they can.  If you want to steal something I am sure you can find a way.  Useless trash talking is not very productive but I guess that's why forums exist.


----------



## NotAGamer

Cement it to the floor. Seriously.


----------



## insurancefinder

I tried that but they brought a jack hammer over and ruined our floor.


----------



## Flaring Afro

ScottALot said:


> Just don't get a lap dog... they may be able to take out the burglar's ankles, but trust me, from personal experience, I, I mean they, will still be able to get away with your stuff.



Get a wolf dog. That'll do the trick.

Also, I can't imagine anyone breaking into a home for something like that anyways. If they know you have a large expensive tv they might break in and take it when they see it but the charges for break ins is way to large for $150.


----------



## insurancefinder

Maybe the best product would be a storage box that locked up the console and the games.


----------



## PohTayToez

insurancefinder said:


> Maybe the best product would be a storage box that locked up the console and the games.




Yes.  Perhaps you should simply make a thread asking input on an XBox security device rather than posing as a customer of your own products.


----------



## insurancefinder

I am the owner of an inusrance agency.  That is a far strectch from owning a computer company.  Although with the current lack of business I guess I would like to own a computer company.  Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## PohTayToez

Right.  All you're posts just happen to be about products sold by the same company.
http://www.computerforum.com/164460-laptop-vertical-stand-question.html

I'm sure you had nothing to do with these posts either:
http://www.computerforum.com/154932-can-i-store-my-dell-laptop-vertically.html
http://www.computerforum.com/150646-can-i-store-my-laptop-upright.html

Or these:
http://www.xboxforums.net/index.php...ssion=e03cffe76fbaccf06c31d330139fc456#112558
http://boardreader.com/thread/Xbox_Security_1uzmgX5y1.html
http://forums.qj.net/xbox-360-accessories-mods-media/158202-xbox-360-security-kit.html

Or the comment by "mik s" here:
http://www.360sync.com/2009/07/30/protect-your-xbox-360-with-security-kit#idc-ctools

Or the comment by "insurance" here:
http://www.computerforum.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=164481


----------



## massahwahl

PohTayToez said:


> Right.  All you're posts just happen to be about products sold by the same company.
> http://www.computerforum.com/164460-laptop-vertical-stand-question.html
> 
> I'm sure you had nothing to do with these posts either:
> http://www.computerforum.com/154932-can-i-store-my-dell-laptop-vertically.html
> http://www.computerforum.com/150646-can-i-store-my-laptop-upright.html
> 
> Or these:
> http://www.xboxforums.net/index.php...ssion=e03cffe76fbaccf06c31d330139fc456#112558
> http://boardreader.com/thread/Xbox_Security_1uzmgX5y1.html
> http://forums.qj.net/xbox-360-accessories-mods-media/158202-xbox-360-security-kit.html
> 
> Or the comment by "mik s" here:
> http://www.360sync.com/2009/07/30/protect-your-xbox-360-with-security-kit#idc-ctools
> 
> Or the comment by "insurance" here:
> http://www.computerforum.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=164481



Awwwww, the economy is bad you know... to sell your crap you gotta resort to some unorthodox marketing strategies. Poor insurance guy


----------



## insurancefinder

I am not sure of any of what you just said, but I alreay got my security kit and am satisfied with the product.


----------



## tlarkin

I have an xbox security kit.  It is made by Taurus, holds 7 rounds of .357 magnum hollow points and is large and stainless steel.  It has other purposes and is flexible in application.  It is also a security kit for my TV, record collection, stereo, computers, shoes (yes people steal used shoes it is weird!), oh and most important - me.


----------



## PohTayToez

insurancefinder said:


> I am not sure of any of what you just said, but I alreay got my security kit and am satisfied with the product.



Yeah, I'm sure you are.  I mean I wouldn't expect anything less from the company that made the hugely innovative "laptop flip" product.

http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache...inder"+"laptop+flip"&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackfeathers/3672806049/
http://www.techsupportforum.com/hardware-support/laptop-support/434857-store-laptop-vertical.html

Seriously man.  Either it's your company or you work for the guy.  Just admit to it.  What honestly made you think that this was a good marketing strategy?


----------



## Aastii

tlarkin said:


> I have an xbox security kit.  It is made by Taurus, holds 7 rounds of .357 magnum hollow points and is large and stainless steel.  It has other purposes and is flexible in application.  It is also a security kit for my TV, record collection, stereo, computers, shoes (yes people steal used shoes it is weird!), oh and most important - me.



hahaha, over here they are outlawed, so we have to settle for blunt instruments



PohTayToez said:


> Yeah, I'm sure you are.  I mean I wouldn't expect anything less from the company that made the hugely innovative "laptop flip" product.
> 
> http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache...inder"+"laptop+flip"&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackfeathers/3672806049/
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/hardware-support/laptop-support/434857-store-laptop-vertical.html
> 
> Seriously man.  Either it's your company or you work for the guy.  Just admit to it.  What honestly made you think that this was a good marketing strategy?



this made me laugh so hard, what a donut


----------



## NotAGamer

> I tried that but they brought a jack hammer over and ruined our floor.



Yeah, there's the rub.


----------



## Archangel

Redbull{wings} said:


> It would prevent a crime of opportunity just like the laptop locks. I mean what average home burglar carries bolt cutters with him?





g4m3rof1337 said:


> I only find these things handy at LANs. Since you'll only be leaving your console alone for a little bit, and anyone near you knows it's yours.




I agree,  These kind of locks are for public places, not your home where noone can see it when someone's cutting the cable.
Its to keep the opportunity of just picking up the xbox and walk away with it to a minimum, and I think its good suited for that.
for use at home however, I think its uttely useless, and even better, plain annoying.
What are you going to tie it to?   a desk?   whats keeping them from taking the whole desk?  or from smashing the desk to bits?


----------



## GOA-E

Ha! Incureancefinder got caught out, Good work Pohtaytoe


----------



## massahwahl

This thread is hilarious! I nominate it for 'thread of the year' award!


----------

